# Home made whole grain pasta



## Vidarious (May 13, 2013)

I know this may seem like a silly question but I would like to confirm it none-the-less...

When making home made pasta: For any given recipe, is it safe to interchange the type of flour used in the recipe with whole grain flour? Or must I find specific instructions for making whole grain pasta?

I ask because I find many interesting recipes that use regular flour but I only eat whole grain pasta. I'm having a hard time finding whole grain specific pasta recipes.


----------



## lucreciadedomergue (May 28, 2013)

Vidarious said:


> I know this may seem like a silly question but I would like to confirm it none-the-less...
> 
> When making home made pasta: For any given recipe, is it safe to interchange the type of flour used in the recipe with whole grain flour? Or must I find specific instructions for making whole grain pasta?
> 
> I ask because I find many interesting recipes that use regular flour but I only eat whole grain pasta. I'm having a hard time finding whole grain specific pasta recipes.



Give it a try!!! And please let me know how it went  I usually interchange the flour and take it from there for the next time!


----------



## chopper (May 28, 2013)

If you sub whole wheat flour into a recipe for AP flour for pasta, it will be too dry.  
Use less whole wheat flour than you would AP flour, or add more egg and water. 


 Here is where I start: 
4 large eggs
2 T. water
3 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1/2 t. salt

You can always adjust it if it isn't right.


And...welcome to DC!


----------



## lucreciadedomergue (May 28, 2013)

chopper said:


> If you sub whole wheat flour into a recipe for AP flour for pasta, it will be too dry.
> Use less whole wheat flour than you would AP flour, or add more egg and water.
> 
> Here is where I start:
> ...



Thankyou!


----------



## jennyema (May 28, 2013)

Personally, I think a blend of Ww and Ap flour works best ...


----------



## chopper (May 29, 2013)

I like a light whole wheat pasta with a mixture too Jennyemma, but the OP wanted whole grain, and I have had success in the past with all whole wheat flour.  
For light wheat pasta I start with:

2 1/2 c. Whole wheat flour
1 c. Bread or AP flour
4 large eggs
2 T. Water
1/2 t. Salt


----------

